# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  الخيارات الثنائية خطوة بخطوة حتى الاحتراف - تعلم وتابع الصفقات على حساب حقيقي  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## remon78eg

*
الخيارات الثنائية - Binary Options ----------------------------------------------- 
في هذا الموضوع سوف نبدأ خطوة بخطوة من البداية
اولا فتح حساب حقيقي
ثانيا ايداع مبلغ في الحساب
ثالثا البدء في المتاجرة به 
لم اتاجر بهذه الطريقة التي تدعى الخيارات الثنائية من قبل وسوف يكون هذا موضوع للبحث نتعلم فيه طريقة المتاجرة سوياً والمميزات والمساؤي للمتاجرة بهذا النظام وهل يمكن تحقيق مكاسب منه ام انه مثل الفوركس يأخذ اكثر مما يعطي. 
سأبدأ برصيد قليل 11 دولار فقط فلو زاد كان خير ولو تصفر يبقا مخسرتش كتير (اصل محدش بيتعلم ببلاش) ، ولان المتاجرة لمدة شهر على حساب حقيقي اقوى من المتاجرة سنه ديمو وعلشان نبقا اختبرنا الواقع الحقيقي مش الافتراضي ، لان ممكن نطبق ديمو حلو اوي ونحقق ملايين ولما ننقل على الحقيقي نلاقي قوانين تانية خالص. 
قمت بعمل بعض التجارب السريعة والتي جائت بنتائج مشجعة استشففت منها انه توجد ثغرة معينه يمكن العبور من خلالها ، جعلتني اشرع في العمل بهذا النظام (نظام الخيارات الثنائية).  طريقة العمل
سوف نتاجر بنسبة 1:1 اي انه لن تكون هناك مضاعفات او مخاطرة وسنعتمد على عمل صفقات كسبانه اكثر من الصفقات الخسرانه ويكفينا يوميا ان نقوم بعمل 10 صفقات يكسب منها 6 صفقات ويخسر منها 4 صفقات وهذا يكفي لمضاعفة الرصيد عدة مرات شهرياً كما يلي. 
اذا حددنا قيمة الصفقة ب 1 دولار ، فعند الدخول في صفقة وحدوث المكسب فإن قيمة المكسب 90% اي 0.9 دولار وعند الخسارة تكون -1 دولار 
فعند عمل 10 صفقات يومياً
وكسبنا 6 صفقات منها ، يكون المكسب 6*0.9=5.4
وخسرنا 4 صفقات منها ، تكون الخسارة 4*1=4  وعندها تكون محصلة الربح اليومي 1.4 دولار من اصل مبلغ 10 دولار
الربح الاسبوعي الغير تراكمي 1.4*5=7 دولار
الربح الشهري الغير تراكمي هو 7*4=28 دولار
الرصيد اخر الشهر هو 10+28=38 دولار من اصل 10 دولار 
النتيجه: تمت مضاعفة الرصيد مرتين تقريباً (الرصيد *2*2) خلال شهر بدون اي مخاطر.  ادارة رأس المال
اولا سوف نبدأ برصيد 11 دولار.
ثانيا يجب اجراء ما لا يقل عن 10 صفقات يومياً ولكن يجب ان تتحقق شروط الدخول الامن قبل بدأ الصفقة.
ثالثا سوف نقوم بسحب جزء من الرصيد كلما تضاعف او بعد نسب معينه كما يلي. 
$10 --اصبحت-->* *25$** ==سحب==> 10$ الرصيد 15$* *$15 --اصبحت-->* *35$** ==سحب==> 15$ الرصيد 20$* *$20 --اصبحت-->* *45$** ==سحب==> 20$ الرصيد 25$* *$25 --اصبحت-->* *55$** ==سحب==> 25$ الرصيد 30$*  *مما سبق يتضح انه لو بدأنا برصيد 10 دولار واصبح 25 دولار نقوم بسحب 10 دولار ويتبقى رصيد 15 دولار صالح للمتاجرة. 
طيب ليه نسحب ونقلل رصيدنا اللي بنتاجر بيه؟؟ طيب ما نخليه ونضاعف الرصيد اسرع؟؟ 
خطأ كبير ان نظل نتاجر بالرصيد وارباحه معاً لان الحساب قد يتعرض للتصفير او السرقة او ان الشركة تطلع نصابة او ان الحساب يتوقف لمخالفة شرط معين من بنود الاتفاق. 
فلما نسحب اول مرة نبقا استرجعنا المبلغ الذي بدأنا به
ونبقا اختبرنا مصداقية الشركة هل هي صادقة ام نصابة
ونبقا امنا نفسنا فلو تصفر الحساب بعدها لاي سبب يكون لدينا احتياطي نبدأ به من جديد.
ونبقا حققنا مكسب ملموس مش وهمي فيعطينا حافز للاستمرار والمثابرة.  يتبع*

----------


## Mo3Ty

*ممتاز ياباشا كان نفسي فعلا حد يشرح الخيارات 
تسجيل متابعة
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## djodjo46

تسجيل متابعة

----------


## Mr. Bader

*بالتوفيق لك اخي الكريم 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ....*

----------


## the_king1983

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## asser71

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم
تسجيل متابعة
و لكن هل توجد شركة معينة نبدأفيها؟
شكرا لك

----------


## AliBaBa

***    السلام عليكم 
تجارة الخيارات ليست بالشئ الساهل يا صديقي 
  في تجارة الاسبوت مطلوب منك الاتجاه فقط لتربح
 أما في الباينري أوبشن فأنت مطالب بإتجاه معين في ذمن معين
  يعني الحكاية جهد مضاعف
  ويجب التأكد من الناحية الشرعية أولاً

----------


## horizon1980

بالتوفيق يا ريمون 
وخطة العمل منطقية ،بقي التطبيق

----------


## remon78eg

> *ممتاز ياباشا كان نفسي فعلا حد يشرح الخيارات 
> تسجيل متابعة
> تقبل تحياتي*

  في الحقيقة تشرفت بحضورك اخ معطي   

> تسجيل متابعة

  اشكرك   

> *بالتوفيق لك اخي الكريم 
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ....*

  اشكرك   

> بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

  اشكرك   

> بالتوفيق يا ريمون
> اشكرك 
> وخطة العمل منطقية ،بقي التطبيق

 اشكرك

----------


## remon78eg

> بالتوفيق اخى الكريم
> تسجيل متابعة
> و لكن هل توجد شركة معينة نبدأفيها؟
> شكرا لك

 توجد شركة معينه ومحددة هي فقط التي تعطي الامكانيات المطلوبه من حيث ان اقل ايداع او سحب هو 10 دولار بالنسبة لغيرها وهو 100 دولار ، وتعطي نسبه ربح عالية من 90 الى 100 بالمائة بالمقارنه بالشركات الاخرى التي تعطي 70 الى 80 بالمائة فقط وايضا لها حساب ديمو لان اغلب الشركات ليس بها حساب ديمو.

----------


## remon78eg

> *** السلام عليكم  تجارة الخيارات ليست بالشئ الساهل يا صديقي  في تجارة الاسبوت مطلوب منك الاتجاه فقط لتربح أما في الباينري أوبشن فأنت مطالب بإتجاه معين في ذمن معين يعني الحكاية جهد مضاعف ويجب التأكد من الناحية الشرعية أولاً

 "تجارة الخيارات ليست بالشئ الساهل يا صديقي " يعني نعمل ايه ، نقفل الموضوع ونروح بيوتنا، اتفق معاك انه شيئ صعب ولكن هذا موضوع بحثي وعملي لان التقييم مش بالسمع او التصور ولكن بعد التجربة ، ومش مهم سهل او صعب المهم هل تقدر تنفذ المهمة ام لا تقدر.  اما سؤالك الاخر بالنسبة لكونها شرعيه او غير شرعية دي حاجه ترجع لافكارك ومعتقداتك الخاصة ودي حاجه تتأكد منها مع نفسك لان ما يناسبك قد لا يناسب غيرك وما يناسب غيرك قد لا يناسبك.

----------


## المراقب العام

*الإخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعتذر لكم لحذف وتعديل بعض مشاركات الموضوع حيث أنها تحتوي على نقاشات دينية مما تسبب في خروج الموضوع عن سياقه فضلا عن أننا منتدى إقتصادي وليس بيننا من هو أهل لمناقشة هذه الأمور 
نشكر لكم تفهمكم وحسن تعاونكم معنا 
تقبلوا تحيات المراقب العام*

----------


## the_king1983

اخي الكريم لم تذكر اسم الشركة بعد

----------


## AliBaBa

> اما سؤالك الاخر بالنسبة لكونها شرعيه او غير شرعية دي حاجه ترجع لافكارك ومعتقداتك الخاصة ودي حاجه تتأكد منها مع نفسك لان ما يناسبك قد لا يناسب غيرك وما يناسب غيرك قد لا يناسبك.

   عفواً يا صديقي فأنا لم ولن أفتي 
فقط قلت يجب التأكد لأن المنتدي به أعضاء مسلمين

----------


## masrawy777

أستاذ / ريمون أستمر في موضوعك وأنت أكثر من رائع ولا داعي للتعليق علي البوستات المهبطه .

----------


## almrasl

ســــــؤال
الخيارات الثنائية هل هي نفسها الاوبشن او الفيوتشر اما شي ثاني؟؟؟

----------


## AliBaBa

> أستاذ / ريمون أستمر في موضوعك وأنت أكثر من رائع ولا داعي للتعليق علي البوستات المهبطه .

  الخيارات الثنائية
   مثال : عرض عليك البروكر خيار ثنائي وهو:
            * سيغلق اليورو اليوم فوق 1.2300  والنسبة لهذا الخيار 50:50  
      بمعني أنك لو اشتريت ب 1000 دولار وتحقق (الشرط) أعلاه فانك تكسب مثلها أي1000 دولار
      واذا لم يتحقق ستخسر ال 1000 دولار. 
    لاحظ تخيل لي إننا نشتري الشرط وليس العملة
    طبعا ليس لدي علم عن هذا الشرط في باقي الأديان , كلامي من ناحية الشريعة الاسلامية
    وانشاء الله لن تكون هنالك بوستات مهبطة سنستفيد أكثر من الطرح والمناقشة لنصل للحقيقة

----------


## remon78eg

> اخي الكريم لم تذكر اسم الشركة بعد

 الشركة موجودة وتم فتح الحساب الحقيقي وتم  ايداع المبلغ وكل شيئ جاهز
ولكن لن ابدا في الشرح حتى اجد متابعين اكثر من المعترضين بكثير.

----------


## remon78eg

> أستاذ / ريمون أستمر في موضوعك وأنت أكثر من رائع ولا داعي للتعليق علي البوستات المهبطه .

 اشكرك على دعمك لاستمرار البحث.   

> ســــــؤال
> الخيارات الثنائية هل هي نفسها الاوبشن او الفيوتشر اما شي ثاني؟؟؟

 الخيارات الثنائية هي البيناري اوبشن.

----------


## remon78eg

> الخيارات الثنائية
>    مثال : عرض عليك البروكر خيار ثنائي وهو:
>             * سيغلق اليورو اليوم فوق 1.2300  والنسبة لهذا الخيار 50:50  
>       بمعني أنك لو اشتريت ب 1000 دولار وتحقق (الشرط) أعلاه فانك تكسب مثلها أي1000 دولار
>       واذا لم يتحقق ستخسر ال 1000 دولار. 
>     لاحظ تخيل لي إننا نشتري الشرط وليس العملة

 *
لو كان الامر هكذا بالطبع لما فكرت في المتاجرة بهذه الطريقة من الاساس 
اولا البروكر يعرض هذه الخيارات ولكن لا يجب ان نقبلها كما هي وإلا فسوف نخسر 
الطريقة الافضل هي ان نعرض نحن على البروكر الخيارات التي نريدها ونحددها بعد عمل تحليلاتنا على الشارت وبهذا يختلف الوضع تماما ، لان في الوضع الاول نحن ندخل صفقة محددة من قبل ولا نعرف مدى نجاحها وهذه مخاطرة غير محسوبة ولكن الطريقة الاخرى هي استعمال الخيارات المتقدمة واسمها Option Builder  وهي تتيح لك تحديد العملة وزمن بداية الصفقة وزمن اغلاق الصفقة. 
زمن بداية الصفقة نجد الاختيارات به تمكننا من ان نبدأ الصفقة الان او بعد 5 دقائق او 10 دقائق وهكذا 
زمن اغلاق الصفقة ايضا نختاره ونحدده كما نريد 
اي اننا خرجنا من حيز قبول عرض او رفضه الى حيز اننا من نقوم بعمل العرض كما يتفق مع تحليلاتنا 
وقد لاحظت ان شركات الاوبشت تعمل مع البنوك وصفقاتك تحرك الاسعار الفعلية في الفوركس فمن مصلحة البنك ان يكسب ولكي يكسب يجب ان يتحرك السعر فعليا . *

----------


## وسام النوباني

> *
> لو كان الامر هكذا بالطبع لما فكرت في المتاجرة بهذه الطريقة من الاساس 
> اولا البروكر يعرض هذه الخيارات ولكن لا يجب ان نقبلها كما هي وإلا فسوف نخسر 
> الطريقة الافضل هي ان نعرض نحن على البروكر الخيارات التي نريدها ونحددها بعد عمل تحليلاتنا على الشارت وبهذا يختلف الوضع تماما ، لان في الوضع الاول نحن ندخل صفقة محددة من قبل ولا نعرف مدى نجاحها وهذه مخاطرة غير محسوبة ولكن الطريقة الاخرى هي استعمال الخيارات المتقدمة واسمها Option Builder  وهي تتيح لك تحديد العملة وزمن بداية الصفقة وزمن اغلاق الصفقة. 
> زمن بداية الصفقة نجد الاختيارات به تمكننا من ان نبدأ الصفقة الان او بعد 5 دقائق او 10 دقائق وهكذا 
> زمن اغلاق الصفقة ايضا نختاره ونحدده كما نريد 
> اي اننا خرجنا من حيز قبول عرض او رفضه الى حيز اننا من نقوم بعمل العرض كما يتفق مع تحليلاتنا 
> وقد لاحظت ان شركات الاوبشت تعمل مع البنوك وصفقاتك تحرك الاسعار الفعلية في الفوركس فمن مصلحة البنك ان يكسب ولكي يكسب يجب ان يتحرك السعر فعليا . *

  طيب اخي ريومن ما الفائدة من هذة الخيارات هل هية اسهل من سوق السبوت ام اصعب وهل المخاطرة اعلى من السبوت ام ادنى

----------


## Dr.SeMSeM

ياريت تكمل لان انا اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع ده

----------


## the_king1983

> الشركة موجودة وتم فتح الحساب الحقيقي وتم ايداع المبلغ وكل شيئ جاهز
> ولكن لن ابدا في الشرح حتى اجد متابعين اكثر من المعترضين بكثير.

 امشي على حسب قناعتك اخي الكريم و ارجو ان تذكر الشركة ليتم فتح حساب

----------


## remon78eg

> طيب اخي ريومن ما الفائدة من هذة الخيارات هل هية اسهل من سوق السبوت ام اصعب وهل المخاطرة اعلى من السبوت ام ادنى

  
لا اعلم ما هو السبوت ولكن سأشرح فكرة عامة عن الخيارات الثنائية    

> ياريت تكمل لان انا اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع ده

 *طريقة عمل الخيارات الثنائية* *لنفترض انك قمت بعمل تحليل زمني لليورو دولار* *وكانت النتيجة ان السعر سوف يهبط* *وان القاع المتوقع سيكون في الساعة 4:35* *فتدخل على حسابك في الخيارات الثنائية* *وتحدد صفقة بيع* *وتحدد زمن اغلاق الصفقة عند الساعة 4:35* *وتحدد مبلغ الصفقة الذي سوف تدخل به وليكن 10 دولار*  *فإذا انخفض السعر لحظة اغلاق الصفقة في الساعة 4:35 عن السعر لحظة بداية الصفقة ولو بنقطة واحدة فقد كسبت 9 دولار وان ارتفع او تساوى فقد خسرت 10 دولار* * لا يهم عدد النقاط فنقطة واحدة تكفي لتكسب
لا يمكن ان تخسر غير المبلغ المحدد مهما عكس عليك السعر
هذه الطريقة مفيدة جدا لمن يجيد التحليل الزمني ويعرف ان السعر سيهبط خلال فترة معينة ولكن لا يعرف عدد النقاط*

----------


## remon78eg

*
قد يظن البعض ان توقع زمن القاع او القمة القادمة بدقة، امر صعب او مستحيل ولكنه امر سهل للغاية يستطيع اي شخص القيام به مهما كانت خبرته قليلة في التحليل الزمني. 
مثال على طريقة توقع زمن القاع القادم*   *هذا مؤشر فورير كنت قد قمت بتطويره بحيث احدد له عرض موجه معينه فيقوم بفصلها ، الخط الاحمر هو بداية التوقع*  * مؤشر RSI يعطي نقطة دخول جيدة* *ويحدد الاتجاه للصفقة 
ومؤشر فورير يحدد اتجاه الصفقة وزمنها  
عندما يتفق المؤشرين في الاتجاه فيكون الدخول أمن ولدينا اتجاه وزمن اغلاق الصفقة *  *ملحوظة: لا نحتاج لمعرفة زمن القاع بدقة ولكن يكفينا فقط زمن يكون السعر قد هبط عنده ولو نقطة عن السعر الحالي.*

----------


## remon78eg

*
نظراً لعدم موائمة الظروف الحالية للبحث
سأتوقف عن الشرح
وسأكتفي بعرض النتائج كلما جد جديد
وشكراً لتعاونكم*

----------


## Ha-D

> *
> نظراً لعدم موائمة الظروف الحالية للبحث
> سأتوقف عن الشرح
> وسأكتفي بعرض النتائج كلما جد جديد
> وشكراً لتعاونكم*

  لية بس :Teeth Smile: ؟ واللة انا متابع لك في كل مواضيعك.

----------


## Kamelll28

*أهلا أخي الكريم ،، ممكن إسم الشركة التي تتعامل معاها ،، لإني بحثت من مدة عن شركة توفر حسابات ديمو و لم أجد* *و ياريت تكمل الموضوع*

----------


## sidi21

اتمنى اعادة النظر في قرارك  و لك خالص الشكر و التقدير

----------


## nadmondo

موضوع جديد ومميز....على الاقل يعطينا فكرة جديدة عن عالم المال.....
لقد فهمت اننا نتاجر زمنيا....تمام!.ونكسب اذا كان السعر فى اتجاه توقعنا فى خلا الفترة الزمنية المحددة...ماشى!
طيب اذا كنا مثلا نتوقع ان السعر سيهبط...فى خلال ساعة.....ولكن حدث العكس..وصعد السعر مثلا 100 نقطة....ثم ارتد الى :
1-سعر الدخول....هنا ماهو الموقف هل نكسب ام نخسر ام ماذا؟
2-هبط السعر تحت نقطة الدخول...اعتق انك رديت باننا هنا نكسب..(صح)؟
ونقطة اخرى:
اذا توقعنا الهبوط خلال ساعة(وهى فترة انتهاء الصفقة)....وبالفعل السعر هبط.....ولكن فى اخر دقيقة صعد السعر فوق نقطة الدخول...هنا تكون خسارة؟...بالرغم من هبوطه طوال الساعة(مدة الصفقة)
.....الموضوع جميل....لاتتركه...فالكثير يريد على الاقل ان يتعلم......
وبالنسبة لمؤشر فوريير...هل من الممكن ارفاقه!
........والف شكر على الطرح.......وننتظر المزيد .....ربنا معاك....

----------


## bassemelmery

مصدقت لقيت منتدى عربى يشرح تجاره الاوبشن و اتصدم انك مكملتش الموضوع ارجو ان تكمل معنا الموضوع يا استاذ ريمون و الف شكر ليك

----------


## gashaweb

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اتمنى من الاخ ريمون اكمال الشرح*

----------


## forexegyptian

انا بحثت منذ فترة فى خيارات بيناري اوبشن وليس الاوبشن عادي فوجد ان اغلب شركات بيناري اوبشن لا تخضع لهيئة رقابة كبيرة زي هيئة رقابة الامريكية او البريطانية او السويسرية واغلبها فى قبرص فا الاهم هل يوجد شركة تقدم الخيارات الثنائية وخاضعة لهيئة رقابة محترمة ؟؟؟؟ خلال بحثي لم اجد لا اعرف اذا كان احد من الاعضاء يعرف وشكرا

----------


## zedan money

ممكن مؤشر فورير

----------


## remon78eg

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1427...ml#post2392332
هذه المشاركه مرفق بها اغلب مؤشرات فورير

----------


## Leonardo

ممتاز يا ريمون - يا ريت تكمل الموضوع و متعملش زيى و تخلى بعض الناس تحبطك 
عموما للافادة طبعا لو حد عاوز يعرف اكتر عن الخيارات الثنائية يراجع بعض المشاركات فى موضوعى و بعض الفرص الى كنت بضعها مع الشرح من اللينك دا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t174645.html 
لو اللينك يضايق الاستاذ ريمون فى حاجة يقدر يبلغ الادارة تحذفه و مش هيكون فيه اى زعل او غضاضة طبعا 
انا بس بحاول اساعد مع شرحك لان انت ليك طريقتك الخاصة و انا ليا طريقتى
المهم انك تكمل الموضوع و متخليش حد يحبطك 
بالتوفيق يا باشا

----------


## remon78eg

موضوعك شكله موضوع هايل
ولكن هذا الموضوع متوقف من فتره 
وبالنسبه للمحبطين 
انت عارف ان في منهم كتير يحب يخدم في الحكايه دي 
اما بالنسبه للاوبشن فهي اسرع من الفوركس العادي بمراحل
لان زمنها يمر اسرع وتأثير اقل حركه للسعر يكون مؤثر
بس عيبها ان ملهاش اكسبيرت ولازم تدخل يدوي
بس انا قدرت اعمل لها اكسبرت 
عباره عن برنامج بيراقب السعر على المتصفح ويحلله ويفتح الصفقه ويعطي صفاره عند البدايه والنهايه.

----------


## Leonardo

> موضوعك شكله موضوع هايل
> ولكن هذا الموضوع متوقف من فتره 
> وبالنسبه للمحبطين 
> انت عارف ان في منهم كتير يحب يخدم في الحكايه دي 
> اما بالنسبه للاوبشن فهي اسرع من الفوركس العادي بمراحل
> لان زمنها يمر اسرع وتأثير اقل حركه للسعر يكون مؤثر
> بس عيبها ان ملهاش اكسبيرت ولازم تدخل يدوي
> بس انا قدرت اعمل لها اكسبرت 
> عباره عن برنامج بيراقب السعر على المتصفح ويحلله ويفتح الصفقه ويعطي صفاره عند البدايه والنهايه.

 مهو متوقف بقاله فترة لسببين اولهم المحبطين كتير ماشاء الله يعنى 
و ثانيا انشغالى شوية بالدراسة و لما بيكون فيه تفرغ للكتابة فى المنتدى مبتأخرش  
بالنسبة لمجهوداتك فا هى اقل ما يقال عنها انها ممتازة 
انا لسه بقرأ فى موضوع كشف لغز الموجات السعرية بتاعك و بحاول امشى على خطاك
مجهود ممتاز بصراحة

----------


## TOP FOREX

واصلوا موضوع جيد

----------


## kemoo10

كمل معاك متابع

----------


## طارق22

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم
تسجيل متابعة

----------


## محمد1986

ممتاز اخوانى ارجو المتابعة

----------


## samerb90

اخي الكريم ممكن استخدام التحليل الاساسي 
                                                                والاخبار الاقتصادية في تداول الخيارات الثنائية 
                                                                وما هي افضل طريقة 
                                                                       تحياتي  :016:

----------


## ابوسلمان

شكراً لك ولعلك تكمل وتلبي رغبة الزملاء .

----------

